# Dixie Dirt 200 Lil Indy speedway spartanburg,SC results



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Dixie Dirt 200 Lil Indy speedway spartanburg, SC results 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winner: Alan Foy 200 laps 26 minutes $100
second: Dennis Greene 189 laps $50
third: Shane Watson 186 laps $30
fourth: Terry McFalls 180 laps $20
fifth: Matt Lorr 180 laps $15
sixth: Alan Smith 168 laps
seventh: Allen Montaque 162 laps
eighth: Bobby Bowe 151 laps
ninth: Thomas Floyd 139 laps
tenth: Chad Hart 96 laps

28 cars participated
8 cars qualified in the 4 second range
Dennis Greene 4.61
Shane Watson 4.76
Alan Foy 4.83
Allen Montaque 4.84
Terry McFalls 4.88
Alan Smith 4.93
Bobby Bowe 4.96
Chad Hart 4.99

Heat results
Heat 1
43 Greene
94 Smith
9 Smith
383 Willis
69 Cobb
84 Lawson
Heat 2
36 Foy
0 Lorr
3 Bowe
2w Weaver
44 Wilson
87 Chambers
Heat 3
1w Watson
30 Hart
1s Smith
L0 LO
22 Powell
21 Bullard
Heat 4 
2m Montaque
4 Morton
01 McFalls
07 McSwain
93 Smith
Heat 5
13 Floyd
49 McFalls
11 Deaton
2c Cothran
14 Rogers

Main results
F main winner to E main
21
84
87
E Main 1st and 2nd to D main
93
69
14
44
22
21
D main 1st and 2nd to C main
2w
07
L0
383
93
69
2c
C main 1st and 2nd to B main
1s
3
2w
07
9
01
11
B main top five to A main
0
49
3
30
94
1s
4

Qualifying rolled at 2:15 checkers flew around 5 or 5:15 on 200 lap main

The link below shows some pictures, click on opinions, then photos, look for Lil Indy Speedway
http://www.goupstate.com/article/20...tate-remote-control-racers-keep-track-humming 

or go to racetrackforums.net click on r/c racing at the bottom of the page look for results and pictures


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

*Southeast region question*

I wish there was a way to get more out of town guys to join us for these big races like the one at Lil Indy. I think our rules are clear enough for everybody, so if they did come join us they would know for sure they were legal or not. How could we do that? In put from anyone is welcome. At one time on this board or another there was talk of a Southeastern regional event race for Mini Late models under the same rules. I would love to be in one of those or try to put it on at Lil Indy or talk to another track owner in the region. I am at 864-804-9899.


----------

